# Masterlight for 06



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

I went to my local LBS in SoCal ( an authorized colnago dealer) and the salesperson mentioned that the masterlight (all steel) will be reintroduced in 2006. I think they discontinued this model in 2005 and was replaced by the master carbon. Is there any truth to this statement? Any of you guys know were I can still find the masterlight, master olympic or tecnos. I'm not particulary sold on carbon seatstays and would prefer the all steel version.

Thanks

TheCapMan


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

Please let it be true. I love my MXL and if anything happened to it, I would want a replacement.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*GVHbikes.com*

GVH still has all steel Masterlites in various sizes.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I heard the same from our local distributor, only he used the term "might" and "possibility".


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*not looking like it*



TheCapMan said:


> masterlight (all steel) will be reintroduced in 2006


The link to the Japanese site with the 2006 product line that was posted here a few days ago only lists the Master Carbon.
It does have the EXtreme-C and Cristallo listed, as well as some new paint schemes, so it does not look like it.


http://www.colnago.co.jp/products/index.html


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

When I was last in Cambiago, I saw that Colnago still has all the tooling to build MXL frames. I think that the only thing standing in the way of the frames coming back is to find somebody willing to go out on a limb and pay Ernesto to produce a large enough lot to make the production of the seat lugs economically viable. Given that absolutely nobody in continental Europe sees any value in a steel frame, that leaves the Japanese and North American importers as the sole candidates to finance the production. Personally, I think that all of the Colnago frames with carbon HP stays and carbon forks combined with aluminum, titanium or steel main triangles are all severely underrated.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

dnalsaam said:


> When I was last in Cambiago, I saw that Colnago still has all the tooling to build MXL frames. I think that the only thing standing in the way of the frames coming back is to find somebody willing to go out on a limb and pay Ernesto to produce a large enough lot to make the production of the seat lugs economically viable.


But arent the same lugs being used on the Master? I think they say the front triangle is the same as the Master XL. So they are already producing most of the chromeed lugs that they need.

Reintroducing could be a good move. I think it helped Merckx Sales with the MX Leader.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Almost there*

It looks like they are getting closer anyway: the Master Bstay. Source: www.awcycles.co.uk Has anyone seen this anywhere else?

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I stumbled upon this pic today.*

I think moving most of their production to Taiwan,they will have a broader range of frames available.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Here's one of the classic all steel Colnago Masters*



TheCapMan said:


> I went to my local LBS in SoCal ( an authorized colnago dealer) and the salesperson mentioned that the masterlight (all steel) will be reintroduced in 2006. I think they discontinued this model in 2005 and was replaced by the master carbon. Is there any truth to this statement? Any of you guys know were I can still find the masterlight, master olympic or tecnos. I'm not particulary sold on carbon seatstays and would prefer the all steel version.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TheCapMan


Here's one of the classic all steel Colnago Masters


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

It's true, back by popular demand (lot's a steel freaks out here) the Master X Lite is coming back with a vengeance... complete with 1" headtube.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

Colnago also told Cyclingnews that his Taiwan sourced product would not be available in the US. "Most of our sales in America are high-end frame sets so we don't believe that our new mid-range bikes meet the market needs. They are destined only for Europe and Asia."

Source


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

*Looks like they are back...*

2006 Color Catalog


----------



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

Frank121 said:


> Here's one of the classic all steel Colnago Masters


Interesting auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-rare-NOS-Co...188375348QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mxl 2006*

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/master-xl/mxl-main.htm

Looks like it is in the catalog...


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

This is good news, provided that these MXLs are not from Taiwan.

Even after receiving my NOS 2002 MXL, I continued to lust after other frames--planning, dreaming, rationalizing. The desire for a higher tech bike was like a raging bon fire. However, with the passage of time and the logging of miles on the MXL, that fire is now like a small bbq. Its alive because I plan to eventually have a 2nd bike as backup to ward against downtime. As for the MXL, the setup is good, and no mods are in contemplation other that a conservative set of spare wheels.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*What about the Classic?*



TheCapMan said:


> I went to my local LBS in SoCal ( an authorized colnago dealer) and the salesperson mentioned that the masterlight (all steel) will be reintroduced in 2006. I think they discontinued this model in 2005 and was replaced by the master carbon. Is there any truth to this statement? Any of you guys know were I can still find the masterlight, master olympic or tecnos. I'm not particulary sold on carbon seatstays and would prefer the all steel version.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TheCapMan


What about the Colnago Classic? It has round steel tubes. There are a few 2004's left here and there. I just bought one a week ago and I love it.


----------

